# 7wt sage salt best line



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

i was wondering what everyones opinion on the best line for a sage salt 7wt is? 
Thanks


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a Salt 9 and throw a RIO Redfish 9wt on it and I like it but everybody casts differently. Good luck.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

depends on how you cast and what feel you like.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

rhettstark said:


> i was wondering what everyones opinion on the best line for a sage salt 7wt is?
> Thanks


My "opinion" is the Airflo Ridge Clear Tropical is the ONLY line to use on my 7 weight because it cast great and has been much more productive for me when blind casting around structure for everything from bass to specks.

http://www.rajeffsports.com/tropical.php


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> My "opinion" is the Airflo Ridge Clear Tropical is the ONLY line to use on my 7 weight because it cast great and has been much more productive for me when blind casting around structure for everything from bass to specks.
> 
> http://www.rajeffsports.com/tropical.php


I can't see the fish... Guess that's becoming a problem for me lately. Hate to think I need glasses! 

Mike, I was going to ask you if that's a floating line, but I found the site and it answered that with a "yes." That's good. Always interested in seeing what else is out there in clear floaters.

I found the taper diagram on it and it looks very interesting.










I like having a a line with a decent front taper on it, unlike those lines that hardly has a tape that are design for wind, since they crash on the water (like the SA Sharkwave Titan), unless I need it for a windy day. So in this diagram above, there is at lease 5ft of front taper there with the 1ft tip (6ft total) for a decent "inshore" presentation without getting into those long bonefish front tapers (which is harder to throw bigger and heavier flies than bonefish flies). Also, I think the long rear taper is important for line control and 25ft is good for that.

rhett, I also like that Rio Redfish that ifsteve recommended. I've used them and they are a good matchup for what you are doing up there as well. 

Btw, congrats on the 7wt Salt. It's Sage's best high end rod for what you're doing IMO, if you are a Sage fan and it was in your budget.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes sir Ted the SA Titan Taper does crash but I use it on the wind rod. I need to try the Airflo ridge clear tip on the 7 wt for calm days.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm a BIG fan of the Airflo Ridge Clear Tropical on my 6wt, FWIW.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> My "opinion" is the Airflo Ridge Clear Tropical is the ONLY line to use on my 7 weight because it cast great and has been much more productive for me when blind casting around structure for everything from bass to specks.
> 
> http://www.rajeffsports.com/tropical.php
> 
> Great pic. Are you the photographer?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Did you take the pic?


Nah...I copied it from a FaceBook post this morning...was taken at/near Tampa Bay this past weekend.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> Nah...I copied it from a FaceBook post this morning...was taken at/near Tampa Bay this past weekend.


I think I was fishing somewhere in that area but was too blind to see it! Ha!

Went this afternoon! The wind could shoot the line out of the guides all by itself without false casting! Ha!


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks guys I think I'm going to try some of the other lines I have and maybe order some but I'm throwing SA bonefish and I like it but I feel like im not getting what I should out of the rod, if I don't get it how I like it I will probably sell it ( I have a problem with buying and selling stuff) I might just need to get used to the rod before I do anything


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

rhettstark said:


> Thanks guys I think I'm going to try some of the other lines I have and maybe order some but I'm throwing SA bonefish and I like it but I feel like im not getting what I should out of the rod, if I don't get it how I like it I will probably sell it ( I have a problem with buying and selling stuff) I might just need to get used to the rod before I do anything


The SA Bonefish is not an easy line to cast, especially with those larger redfish flies. Go to your local fly shop or get with a buddy that might have one of the lines stated above and try that out first before you pull the trigger on selling it. I think it's not lined properly for what you really need it for and the right line will wake it up and get it to talk to ya!


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

Backwater said:


> The SA Bonefish is not an easy line to cast, especially with those larger redfish flies. Go to your local fly shop or get with a buddy that might have one of the lines stated above and try that out first before you pull the trigger on selling it. I think it's not lined properly for what you really need it for and the right line will wake it up and get it to talk to ya!


Thanks backwater for all the info and I have been tying tons of flies and trying new things so hopefully I'll be able to take my new setup out soon and get some fish on it!!!!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

rhettstark said:


> Thanks backwater for all the info and I have been tying tons of flies and trying new things so hopefully I'll be able to take my new setup out soon and get some fish on it!!!!


*Tips for casting flies on a 5-7wt rod!*

Rhett, I'm really writing this for your particular 7wt, but it applies to anyone who throws a 5-7wt rod (and could apply for 8wts too).

_*"Remember, not all flies are tied up for a 7wt."*_ That can be a BIG differences when casting a 7wt, especially with a bonefish line. At this point on where you are at and the trout and red (and normal inshore and bass) fly fishing you'll be doing, I would peal off that SA Bonefish line and save it for a bonefish trip. Instead, like I said, do with something easier to throw redfish flies on, like the lines recommended above. Your life will be easier! 

*For 7wt flies*, you really need to pay attention to *hook size*, length, bulkiness and weight. Typically a good hook size is a #4 - #2. I like those Dai Riki 930 SS #2 for all around saltwater fly hooks for inshore. It seems that they use a higher tensile strength stainless steel than Mustad (I tested them) and so they are thinner wire and light. I've even used them for floating flies. Plus way sharper than the Mustads and on ebay, they are half the cost for a pack of 25. I love the improved shape of the bend as well. They are my new favorite general purpose inshore hooks to tie flies on. That being said, they are nice in light for a 6-8wt rod.

For your 7wt, I'd mostly use *bead chain eyes* instead of going to lead eyes. If you have to go lead, then either lay down some some lead wire wraps to the shank of the hook or go to extra small lead dumbbell eyes or even brass eyes. If you go to lead, try to open up your loops a bit for easier casting the weighted flied. The same goes with bulkier flies.

Otherwise, deceivers, smaller sea ducers, baitfish patterns, shrimp patterns, etc are all good 7wt flies. Be careful about tying or buying flies that are too bulky. That *bulkiness can hinder your castability* with the lighter rods, such as a 7wt.

*Natural materials* like rabbit strips will *soak up a lot of water* and will be heavy lifting them out of the water and casting them wet, and bunny is bad for that. If you use natural materials that you cut the hair off the skin, like fox, finn raccoon, deer hair, etc, pull out the under fur first (which also soaks up the water) before you tie in on. Deer hair of any kind is not so bad for absorbing water. Marabou, tho it absorbs water, it sheds it quickly, so it works for what you need and creates a larger profile in the water, along with the fox and raccoon. *Synthetics* like craft fur, ep fiber, ice/cactus chenille, synthetic dubbings, etc, *will not absorb water* and will be easier to pick up off the water for that 7wt., 6wts, etc....

*One last point about casting flies*, make sure you get all the slack out of your line before you pick it up off the water. I like to keep about 20-30ft of fly line out of my rod tip when doing this to reduce feeding line back out with multiple false casting. So as you retrieve some of that slack in by pointing the rod to the fly and dropping the tip to the waterline, you will be pulling your fly up to the top. Then slowly lift the rod up and the line up off the water before you pop your fly out of the water to make your back cast. The action is actually pulling the fly up to the surface and the fly line up off the water. At this point, you have gotten most all the fly line up off the water (quietly, thereby not spooking the fish around it) and only have the fly line tip, the leader and the fly up to the top surface of the water. Your rod is almost completely loaded and then you just simply pop the fly up off the water surface and make your back cast. *All this action does several things.* *1.)* Makes it easy to pick the fly up off the and out of the water. *2.)* Keeps you from ripping line off the water, which the noise and vibrations of that action spooks fish around it. *3.)* Pre-loads the rod. *4.)* It keeps from shocking the rod, causing line waves, which completely loses the energy transfer in the line if you do. *5.)* Reduces the amount of false casting you do. If done properly, you can just make the initial back cast and then shoot it back out to the fish, or maybe just 1 or 2 false cast after that tops! It makes for more enjoyable and productive fly casting in the end.

Good luck Rhett and have fun! 

Ted Haas


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

rhettstark said:


> i was wondering what everyones opinion on the best line for a sage salt 7wt is?
> Thanks


I personally don't like it but I have a new spool of Airflow Ridge floating 7wt for sale if you want it. $50


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

I have tested many lines on my Salt 7 and always go back to Rio Bonefish. You really have to experiment.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

The right line can absolutely change the rod. 

I've played with several lines on the sage salts. (Own a 6, 9 and 10)
On my 6 weight I've settled on the Rio Redfish - the bone fish just didn't load the rod well - hated the rod with that line.
On my 8(sold) and 9 weight I've tried the redfish and the rio permit line. the Permit line was the clear winner. Redfish was great for 30-40 foot casts but the permit line seems to facilitate longer casts with greater ease. 
For full disclosure I never really warmed up to the 8 weight and have replaced it with a meridian. I do however really like the 6 with the redfish and the 9 with the permit.

just my 2 cents and worth about that much.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Backwater said:


> *Tips for casting flies on a 5-7wt rod!*
> 
> Rhett, I'm really writing this for your particular 7wt, but it applies to anyone who throws a 5-7wt rod (and could apply for 8wts too).
> 
> ...



Great description of how to cast fly line from the deck of a skiff without spooking the fish. And your goal is to do that without a lot of excess arm and body movement.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

jamie said:


> The right line can absolutely change the rod.
> 
> I've played with several lines on the sage salts. (Own a 6, 9 and 10)
> On my 6 weight I've settled on the Rio Redfish - the bone fish just didn't load the rod well - hated the rod with that line.
> ...


Nice set!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> Great description of how to cast fly line from the deck of a skiff without spooking the fish. And your goal is to do that without a lot of excess arm and body movement.


Yes, especially with the lighter rods. If you face the fish (not sideways to the fish) while doing that and keep your feet in a stance where they are square to your shoulders and knees slightly bent, keeping your elbow down to your side, you can easily do all that without rocking the boat as well. Rocking the boat will also spook the fish as quick as most fish spooking errors.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I have the ridge clear tip on my 9wt, and it's mostly a good line but seems to have a lot of memory.

I am going to buy another for my 10wt, will see if the memory / coiling issue is still an issue or something one off w/ the previous line. I love the standard airflo ridge tropical line though, and for anything other than permit fishing don't think the clear tip tradeoff is really worth it.


----------



## tattoorob1127 (Mar 10, 2013)

I ended up under lining my salt 7wt and am now using a Rio Redfish 6wt line currently.


----------

